# Why do I bother? :(



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Decided to polish up my headlights as they were going cloudy

Started off like this



Then it looked like this



Needed a bit more, then this happened



Leaving a nice gouge



So now they are clear, but in worse condition than when I started. I knew I shouldn't have bothered


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Fingers crossed the gouge can be sorted..


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

mook,at least you tried lol


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Yeah. Not brave enough to go at em with sandpaper though. Lol


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

P.s. I made a little boobie a couple of weeks back; snapped a bolt clean in half to some small bracket held near the firewall and front wing. That now needs to be drilled out. Except I don't have a drill.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

should buy the DA polisher by meguiars

its alot better quality ;-)


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Nothing wrong with the quality of the polisher, it was the pad holder which was bought seperatly. Just my typical luck


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Hey Mike you can get that out not a problem.

Hit it with some 3000grit wet&dry on a flat block until you don't see the scratch anymore, then buff it back up

Doesn't look too deep from the pics


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> Yeah. Not brave enough to go at em with sandpaper though. Lol


Don't be afraid of the wet and dry mook, here's mine after I did mine, like new.


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

as above wet and dry 3000 grit wont take much off


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Dont worry about it!
Shit happens,
I kerbed by spotless wheels gettig out of tight car park but took my time with a dremel and polished it out.
Take your time and sand it out


----------



## lucamito89 (Jul 1, 2014)

big work


----------



## gtr33 vspec (Sep 24, 2005)

I got a kit from frost before I got my DA frost kit attached to normal drill all the pads and wet n dry up to 3000 think it was 1.5 inch disks I tell you when I put the 1st wet n dry the headlight went completely white looking and couldn't see thru I was like omg I've F***ed the headlight but as stages got finer it got amazing I good tip I found was when you thought I'd looked amazing switch on your lights and it would show little marks and dots just keep going till all gone


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Was wanting to wet & dry mine as I have glue on them still from the guy I got the car off stuck them shit eyebrows on.... If I sand them what's the best way of buffing them, as I don't have a DA polisher...


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

This is the exact reason I pay the pro's to work on my cars. Much to the annoyance of my brother.


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

DINGER B said:


> Was wanting to wet & dry mine as I have glue on them still from the guy I got the car off stuck them shit eyebrows on.... If I sand them what's the best way of buffing them, as I don't have a DA polisher...


Got a cordless drill with speed setting? Get an attachment and use that. Have you tried glue remover first?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Kadir said:


> P.s. I made a little boobie a couple of weeks back; snapped a bolt clean in half to some small bracket held near the firewall and front wing. That now needs to be drilled out. Except I don't have a drill.


You worked on your car?! That's shocking enough for me!


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> You worked on your car?! That's shocking enough for me!


:runaway: :chuckle:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

LOL. Oh yes. I even removed the steering wheel all by myself. 

Hopefully the headlamp is sorted..


----------

